# Gratis-Lektüre für Digitalfotografen



## Nico Graichen (30. April 2012)

Für Digitalfotografen gibt es mal wieder etwas kostenlosen Lesestoff:
Der DPunkt-Verlag veröffentlicht vierteljährlich auf der Seite fotoespresso.de/ eine neue Ausgabe des kostenlosen Ebook Fotoespresso mit Infos rund um das Thema Digitalfotografie.


Die Themen der aktuellen Ausgabe:

Die neuen Bräute von Canon und Nikon
    Die Größe machts
    Fotowettbewerb "Fotografieren ohne Hightech"
    Kompaktkamra mit großem Sensor - PowerShot G1X
    Wettbewerb "Deutschlads bester Jugendfotograf"
    Unter Buddhas Augen
    Die Qual der Wahl - Objektivkauf
    Scannen mit VueScan 9
    Fotosprechstunde
    Wenn die Farbe stimmen soll: Druckerprofilierung mit em i1Profiler
    Lensbaby, die Dritte
    e-Zines und ähnliche Tiere

Viel Spaß damit!


----------

